# Cabinet People



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I need an estimate for cabinet work, removal and installation for sure, possibly some custom work.

PM me if experieced. (NO! Lane, you are not getting new cabinets for Christmas. It is work related.)

Thanks,

Mitch


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Give Bill Timlin GULF COAST CABINETS a call he has done work for several folks on the forum who Ive suggested them to and did great for them

OFFICE 850-939-2642

cell 850-685-9596


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

PM sent!!!


----------



## GrouperTrooper (Oct 2, 2007)

Mitch,

Our guitar teacher can probably do anything you need. I'll have him call you tomorrow.

Wally


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Give my dad a call, he's been in the bussines for 37 years. Ronnie Willis (850)-393-3076

He built this for us earlier this year.










Here is a picture of a bar he build for a New Orleans theme condo


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks to all replies.

Mitch


----------

